# Yet another non-starting Tecumseh



## XOC (Sep 9, 2005)

I have a Craftsman wood chipper with a 6.5HP OHV Tecumseh. It's worked perfectly in the past, but stupidly I let it sit in the rain this past winter (though I did cover it with plastic), and now it won't start at all. I replaced the spark plug, which had gray-ash looking corrosion on it. I checked for spark, and although I don't see a spark, I heard it and felt it as I was trying to hold the spark plug down onto a metal ground. When I try to start it, after priming it, and I just keep pulling the pull-start again and again, I smell a bit of gas and hear the sound of air, but nothing else happens. Yes the on switch is on.  

Any advice? I don't know much about engines, but I wouldn't mind learning to do it myself. What are my next steps? If it has to do with removing the carb, where is it, what does it look like, and how do I do it? 

Thanks in advance for anything helpful. I really need to get this thing running in the next few days.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, sounds like it got maybe water in the gas.....did you try fresh, also do make sure to use fuel stabilizer when letting em sit for a long time.....but i'd lean towards water in the gas, and maybe a gummed carb if no stabilizer was used.....the carb is right there where the air filter is. i'd drain the tank, clean the carb....get some carb cleaner spray and clean it out, which means taking it apart... then move on to the spark, if it jolted you good, it may have enough to spark, corrosion? the porcelain there should be a good grey. also, i'd suggest a better place or way of protecting the engine, condensation forms under the plastic.... also dry the plug since its most likely wet with gas, and if it runs off gas dribbled down the carb....deffinently a carb/gas issue


----------



## XOC (Sep 9, 2005)

this is helpful ... thanks for the info!


----------



## XOC (Sep 9, 2005)

Okay the carb was digusting. I am in the process of cleaning and replaceing some parts. I have a new float, and a new pin. I have a BIG PROBLEM though -- the pin comes with a little wire that goes around its neck and I am not sure how it's supposed to be oriented! It can either go so that the rest of it below the top of the pin, in which case it acts like a little spring, or it can go so the rest of it is above the head of the pin, in which case the float rests on it. Which was does it go? HELP!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

that pin would be the inlet needle...the spring is a sorta clip, holds onto the needle, and should hold onto that little tab there on the float, has a indentation dot on it. did you get a seat with the needle? the original most likely is still good, but hold onto it, ou may need it.


----------



## XOC (Sep 9, 2005)

I did get a new seat and the guy at the parts place told me to install it groove side down which I did. 

I tried reassembling it the way I thought it should be. Retaining clip wire going below head of needle etc. I didn't know it was supposed to hook into the float. I reassembed the engine and put a little gas in and tried starting it a few times, and nothing. Then on a whim I tried priming it while it was dying and it began to run and then die, so I kept priming it over and over and it ran for a few more seconds and then died ... and then all the gas came leaking out of the air intake (!?!?!?!). Luckily I didnt put that much in so I just let it come out and gave up for the night. 

I think my main problem is that I don't know how to reassemble and orient needle, retaining clip, and float with respect to each other. I also don't know if the needle is supposed to be rotated to a specific position when it's in the hole -- in other words - there are 4 sides, how should those sides be facing etc. Maybe if I see how the retaining clip connects to the float it will answer that question? I wish there was a picture of how they all are situated - that would definitely be worth 1000 words to me.

Sigh, well tomorrow I will try again ....


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh yeah i heard about those clips, the open end towards the air intake or air filter, something about it not centering right, there really isn't no orientation to the needle... hand the clip on the tab on the float, of course the tab inwards not outwards as if looking at it. and another thing, the bowl nut, if it has a hole in it, clean it out good with a wire...


----------



## XOC (Sep 9, 2005)

Ok I think I got the needle/retainer/float thing figured out (I saw how the retainer hooked onto the thing on the bottom of the float), and I cleaned out that bowl bolt, but now when it's back together and primed, gas leaks from that bolt - seems to be coming out from around the neck, not the little breather hole in the center. The first time I put it back I forgot that little bolt gasket so I figured of course when I put the gasket back it would not leak, but it still leaks even with the gasket on (?!). I tightned it quite a bit - perhaps even more than I should but it still leaks. All I can think is that the gasket is bad and I have to wait til Monday to get a new one. Also, while it did start, it ran very unevenly -- so I'm hoping it's all about this gasket. Dang ... well, at least I'm learning, I guess? 

Btw bugman you are one helpful guy. I sure appreciate it.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

it isn't flooding anymore....make sure of that. other then that, sure it was the bolt or the bowl gasket? also while it was running unevenly...maybe blowing black smoke? meaning rich, or none running lean? could be from a air leak, or the adjustment needles aren't set right. oh and the bolt there, it can be tightened good, but not overly......


----------



## XOC (Sep 9, 2005)

I dont think it was the bowl gasket because the way it would leak -- a drop or 2 at a time would slowly form hanging off the bottom of the bowl, and as I unscrewed the bolt they would form quicker. Also, I did put on a new bowl gasket so it should be good. I know at first it blew some black smoke but then I didnt see any, just one puff at first.

Damn I hope this doesnt turn into something where I cant actually fix it after all.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well the gasket itself can get messed up in the process, folded, torn, etc.


----------



## XOC (Sep 9, 2005)

Sigh, well I haven't been able to get back to it until today, and a new bowl nut gasket is not helping the problem at all. I am stuck at this point. When I prime it, gas slowly starts collecting on the underside of the bowl and then forms a drip every 5 seconds or so. It seems to be coming from the bowl nut but I cant figure out what else to do now that I have tried a new gasket and tightened it fairly tight. What else would make it drip like this? Could I have damaged the nut itself when I cleaned it? The little breather holes were blocked with gunk, so I very gently poked them clear with the tip of a pin, and then blew it all out with carb cleaner. I can't see how that would have damaged it. I am really not a happy camper right now.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

you might have the float set too deep ,, use an eleven thirtyseconds drill bit as a gauge between the float and the rim of the carburator straight across from the needle valve you set the distance there by bending the tab that the small looped wire hooks on that holds the needle valve to the float , just to make sure you have the needle valve on the float right (you should be able to hold the float in your hand and the needle valve should dangle from it ) from the tab you can fix it your self dont give up on it ,,, !!!!


----------



## XOC (Sep 9, 2005)

Is it 11/32 or 11/16?? I saw another page that said 11/16 and I thought that seemed like a crazy size -- I don't even have that big of a drill bit. And is that size bit supposed to fit with the float all the way up or all the way down (when held upside down)? 

Ya I do have the pin, retainer, and float connected dorrectly -- I even saw that I had to orient the retainer with the open end towards the air intake side, so I made sure to do that.

BUT ... would any of this actually cause fuel to drip out from the bottom of the carb bowl around the nut? Wouldn't having the float or pin messed up simply cause a flooded carb (filled with too much gas), or would it actually make it drip out?


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

when held upside down)? <----((((((( yes 
11/32 <----((((((((

Wouldn't having the float or pin messed up simply cause a flooded carb (filled with too much gas), or would it actually make it drip out?

it will fool you ; you have to look close and make sure its not running down the bowl anywhere the bolt is the lowest part on carburator , i'm not saying it is running out of the carburator any where but look close and make sure its not ..it just seems like of you have a new washer on the float bowl .and a new gasket , that seems pretty unlikley it would be leaking from there , unless the brass bolt is cross-threaded .. or the float bowl has a hole in it , but it sounds to me like it might be running out of the carburator throat or the fitting that the fuel line connects to they will leak there also , depending on how many drops of fuel you are getting when they leak slow they are hard to spot where its coming from and i have seen a few new floats take on fuel and get heavy ,, i would double check the float by shaking it close to the ear .. hope you get it going ,, you might check the price of a new carburator might be cheaper in the long run some are shockingly cheap to replace ,, good luck


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

didnt mean to jack your thread bugman , just thought i'd jump in and help


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

naa ,don't worry, but for leaks, get under that thing and really look, it'll find a hole and leak.... oh and another thing, after all is done.....change the oil if it smells like gas.


----------



## XOC (Sep 9, 2005)

scrench said:


> when held upside down)? <----((((((( yes
> 11/32 <----((((((((
> 
> Wouldn't having the float or pin messed up simply cause a flooded carb (filled with too much gas), or would it actually make it drip out?
> ...



My one question where you thought I was asking about holding it upside down -- I was really asking: is the 11/32 drill bit supposed to fit between the carb body and the float when the float is resting all the way down, or all the way tilted up?

Yea I have checked to see if leak is coming from the inlet from the tank and it's not -- there is no wetness anywhere except on the underside of the bowl. And I see no hole in the bowl itself so it's either coming from around the nut gasket, or from the little breather hole in the center of the bowl nut. If it's coming from the breather hole -- what would make that happen?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

between carb and float on the opposite side of the inlet needle, when down. shouldn't go more then that, breather hole? it has a hole at the bottom of the nut? a big threaded one? that sounds like it would be for a fuel adjustment needle.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i think you hit the nail right on the head bugman 


"would be for a fuel adjustment needle". he is missing the jet screw


----------



## XOC (Sep 9, 2005)

Leak solved - there was a pinhole in the bowl! sheesh

Ok well it's running - more or less. It starts in a really haphazard way - likes it's not going to and then it catches at the last minute ... and at part throttle it sort of runs and stops, runs and stops - quickly though like once a second. I did adjust the float height with the 11/32 bit ... is there some screw adjustment I have to make or something so it starts strong and runs normally at part throttle?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

does it have two mixture screws, one on the bowl nut there, on up top? 1.5 turns out after going in snug, then fine tune when warmed up.


----------



## XOC (Sep 9, 2005)

The bowl nut doesn't seem adjustable at all. I did find a screw above the carb bowl, that is tension-loaded with a spring going around it's neck. Guessing this might be the adjustment screw you were talking about, I tightened it all the way (counted 5 turns), and then loosened it 1.5 turns, and then started the engine. It seemed to run exactly the same no matter how I adjusted that screw ... strong at full throttle, and very hesitating (dying and catching over and over) at anything less.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, the low speed screw ( if it has one ) isn't correct, though if it doesn't have one, may be a partially clogged hole, though its nothing to really worry about, since it will be running full throttle most of the time, unless its bothersome


----------



## XOC (Sep 9, 2005)

Okay, that's what I thought. Then I guess I can officially consider this repair a success, mostly, kinda-sorta. And I do appreciate the great help I got.

Now, if I'm brave enough, I may tackle a non-running Toro mower ....


----------



## generalsecord (Oct 18, 2005)

where would i get a manual to help in the rebuilding of a 5hp tecumseh carb with 2 jets
thanks 
george


----------

